# Kalender in einer Access Datenbank erstellen



## mjm-systemhaus (27. Februar 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

ich hätte da ein Problem, und zwar möchte ich in Access einen Kalender erstellen der wie folgt funktionieren sollte.

Auf der y-Achse sollten die Artikel, die zu verleihen sind angezeigt werden und auf der x-Achse, das Datum. Jetzt sollte an einem farbigen Balken zu ersehen sein, wann welches Fahrzeug verliehen ist.

Wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte wäre ich sehr dankbar, bin nämlich schon ziemlich verzweifelt.

Im vornherein mal danke für die Bemühngen

gruß

mjm


----------

